

Irrational By Design - adamo
http://www.commonsense4commonpeople.net/2009/09/irrational-by-design.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It seems to me that in making this into some sort of drama filled, "wow -
didn't expect that" story, the simple facts and inherent drama got lost. For
me, a simple, straight-forward account of the insanity of the situation
would've been more effective.

Simple story telling - a lost art?

